
Could driverless cars cause more congestion in urban cores? - prostoalex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/could-driverless-cars-cause-more-congestion-in-urban-cores/2018/07/02/13f544dc-7aee-11e8-93cc-6d3beccdd7a3_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.2518dafc25a4
======
poe876
Driverless cars are overrated.

